

Yahoo abandons China? - JohnLen
https://www.techinasia.com/yahoo-fires-hundreds-abandons-china-recruiters-feeding-frenzy/

======
discardorama
N+4 months of salary as severance? That's pretty sweet.

------
lightblade
So this is why I'm getting 5-10 recruiter calls a day this week.

